# Vizsla eating anything



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi-not sure if this is a behavior, diet, or health problem! Lucy is 2 1/2 & a great girl however she has a terrible habit of eating anything she can find. She will eat all of the toilet paper off of a roll if she gets the chance, we try to always keep the bathroom doors closed. As Vizsla parents we try to keep things up out of her reach however that long neck of hers can get to anything. Yesterday she reached up on a shelf & found nylon hose inside of my shoe & ate it. We have been lucky so far that everything she has eaten has come back out but I'm worried that she will one day eat something that actually does cause her harm. Have you experienced this & do you think it is a behavior issue, something lacking in her diet?? We feed her Fromm gold, she gets about 3/4 cup 3 x a day. She runs with me every morning & we walk every afternoon. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Boredom!

Running with her and the walks might not be enough. I'm not big on running with them, btw, even though I do 5 daily...b/c it's not much fun for them.  V's need 3 things to be happy: Physical exertion, mental stimulation, and emotional companionship. Typically, most (if not all) behavioral problems result from one or more of those being out of balance. Figure out which one it is, and you're golden. In your case, consider a daily off lead hike in the woods or something similar, I bet her pica will stop at that point.


----------

